

Performance of ruby 1.9.1 string matching methods - termie
http://pastie.org/772934

======
termie

                           user     system      total        real
       str.casecmp(x):  0.150000   0.000000   0.150000 (  0.147026)
    
      str.include?(x):  0.220000   0.000000   0.220000 (  0.224157)
    
           str =~ /x/:  0.620000   0.000000   0.620000 (  0.619257)
    
               str[x]:  0.480000   0.000000   0.480000 (  0.476655)
    
         str.match(x):  1.240000   0.000000   1.240000 (  1.244419)
    
          str.scan(x):  2.260000   0.000000   2.260000 (  2.259026)

